# My voice doesn't feel like it belongs to me!!??



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

At times I can be talking, and it sounds like an unfamiliar voice is coming out of my mouth. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Classic disconnection from self often elaborated upon by those putatively suffering from a dissociative disorder.

What have you done about seeking assessment from a dissociation-aware therapist? Her is part of what

Doc S often includes in her responses to inquiries seeking referral:

"So far as traditional outpatient therapists perhaps local to you who may
assess and treat dissociative disorders through use of psychotherapy as the primary
treatment, you may wish to consider therapists that list themselves as
members of the International Society for the Study of Trauma and
Dissociation, with a "find-a-therapist" search link at:

http://www.isst-d.org/default.asp?contentID=18

That list is searchable by state, and from there you can consider those
who are situated closest to where you live. Although therapists listed
there have expressed an interest in dissociation, I cannot speak to their
experience, modality of treatment, efficacy, or outcomes."


----------



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Is this something common with DP/DR, or something more serious?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

jimrod1992 said:


> Thanks for the info! Is this something common with DP/DR, or something more serious?


It's common with DP/DR, the essence of the "disorder" is a disconnection between the mind and body.

Hearing, seeing, talking, etc, etc, everything is affected.


----------



## kamil (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel the same


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I feel this way too from time to time. In such moments it's like i weren't fully myself. It's not only about the voice but rather the general self-expression that feels somewhat faulty and detached. "Foreign" would be too strong a word in my case but i definitely feel like my voice and gestures are not "pure me" (sounds weird, i know). There's also a sensation of a thick layer of something between me and my body.


----------



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

I car relate to the 'layer" expression.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I can relate to this. Before DP/DR, I always resented my voice because of how strange it sounded to me. But with it, my voice sounds even more foreign to me, especially when I hear it in videos or in audio recordings. It sounds extremely different to how I hear it when it's not recorded.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

dissoziation said:


> But with it, my voice sounds even more foreign to me, especially when I hear it in videos or in audio recordings. It sounds extremely different to how I hear it when it's not recorded.


this happens to those even without dp/dr


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

dpsucks said:


> this happens to those even without dp/dr


I'm aware of that. I'm saying that with DP/DR, the unfamiliarness of one's voice can be more amplified.


----------

